# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Caption Contest!

## burningfur

Come here to chill out from the tea party success! 

Time to have some fun, I noticed a lot of people posting pictures. Just go ahead and throw out a caption for this picture. When you find another hilarious picture, go ahead and post it.

*GREAT JOB EVERYONE ON TEA PARTY!!! HAVE A LAUGH OVER HERE AND TOAST TO THE GRASSROOTS!*

Edward



Frustrated by lack of media coverage for their candidate, Ron Paul supporters sent Trevor Lyman to the Moon in a publicity stunt. A small fraction of Paul supporters claimed that Lyman's journey was actually filmed on a closely guarded set in Hollywood.

---

mopar.bo



"Get that Goddamned blimp outa here!"

---




> There was stilled silence at the press conference as the mini Ron Paul Blimp buzzed around the room.


---
mopar.bo

"I don't know if there's a better picture than that. McCain looks like a retard that found a cookie."

and

McCain: "...And he was like, 'Ah, don't tase me, bro!'"
Giuliani: *snicker*



---
Joe Schwartz



"Oh $#@!, ask me anything BUT THAT!"

---
Revolutn



---
Jobarra



"Well gaaaahleee sargeant Romney. I didn't mean to peak so quickly. I'm just a lucky feller."

---
mopar.bo



I'm not touchin' the Bush one on the grounds that A: it's too easy, and B: I don't feel like getting black-bagged by the $#@!ing CIA tonight.

---
mopar.bo



"...you'll end up livin' in a van...DOWN BY THE RIVER!"

---
mopar.bo



"I hope to add 3 wives by the end of the campaign"
---

You think you can do better? Post up a picture and your caption!

----------


## tamor

Go ahead, pull my string and watch me dance.

----------


## LibertyOfOne

"Last night was great."

----------


## mopar.bo

McCain: "...And he was like, 'Ah, don't tase me, bro!'"
Giuliani: *snicker*

----------


## blakjak

> McCain: "...And he was like, 'Ah, don't tase me, bro!'"
> Giuliani: *snicker*


haha

----------


## rbu

> McCain: "...And he was like, 'Ah, don't tase me, bro!'"
> Giuliani: *snicker*


Winner!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

"And then I told her mine was THIS big"

----------


## Aldanga

> Go ahead, pull my string and watch me dance.


That's classic.

Sadly, I'm not the inventive, creative type. But I'll love to read more of these!

----------


## burningfur

> McCain: "...And he was like, 'Ah, don't tase me, bro!'"
> Giuliani: *snicker*


Is there really anything that can top this? I dare someone to try to top that.

----------


## mopar.bo

> Winner!!


I'd like to take the credit, but it all goes to my friend Alcohol.

----------


## dircha

McCain: Oh Rudy! Rudy, stop, stop, it tickles!! *giggles*
Giuliani: Whosa good boy! Yah, you are! You are! Good boy!

----------


## burningfur

> In the last debate, Rudy patted McCain on the back as he started eating a giant invisible hamburger during some question about foreign policy.

----------


## TTB

Rudy:  "Come on John, you can raise your arms higher than that!  Torture can't be THAT bad."

----------


## LibertyOfOne

"There is a fly on your shoulder"

----------


## burningfur

Rudy: Clap those cymbals monkey!

----------


## Sola

> 



You see John? waterboarding isn't that bad

----------


## burningfur

Anyone got another good picture?

----------


## LibertyOfOne

"Rudy attempts to upgrade the McCainBot2008 to version 9.11 "

----------


## hummtide

> Time to have some fun, I noticed a lot of people posting pictures. Just go ahead and throw out a caption for this picture. When you find another hilarious picture, go ahead and post it.
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution:
> 
> "Needless to say, the film Dumb and Dumber 3 was put on hold when Lloyd and Harry both decided to run for president."




"Whose a good boy!.. you are.. yes you are!"

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

"See John I win, I told you I could say 9/11 more than you could say war veteran."



or 



"how big are you johnny, how big are you/"
"soooooooo big"

----------


## mopar.bo

> Anyone got another good picture?


I don't know if there's a better picture than that. McCain looks like a retard that found a cookie.

----------


## dircha

> I don't know if there's a better picture than that. McCain looks like a retard that found a cookie.


Haha! Laughed out loud to that one.

----------


## mopar.bo

> Haha! Laughed out loud to that one.


This whole thread is crackin' me up.

----------


## Birdlady

Check out this thread for another picture.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=54266

----------


## burningfur

> I don't know if there's a better picture than that. McCain looks like a retard that found a cookie.


+10 sir, +10.

----------


## burningfur

Found a great one!



Romney: So, uh, yeah, does this gesture mean anything to British people?

----------


## mopar.bo

> Found a great one!


"I hope to add 3 wives by the end of the campaign"

Was that too low?

----------


## sirachman

hahaha

----------


## burningfur

lol, you are on a roll!

----------


## mopar.bo

This game is fun.

----------


## hummtide

> I don't know if there's a better picture than that. McCain looks like a retard that found a cookie.



Dang you man!  I just cried I laughed so hard after reading that!  LOL!

----------


## burningfur

> "I hope to add 3 wives by the end of the campaign"
> 
> Was that too low?




Chris Matthews: He looks so clueless in that picture, not very Reagany. *shakes head* Not at all.

----------


## yongrel

*"...they were this big! I swear!"*

----------


## mopar.bo

> Dang you man!  I just cried I laughed so hard after reading that!  LOL!


Aw, man, I've spit beer all over my keyboard.

----------


## mopar.bo

> *"...they were this big! I swear!"*


No topping that one...moving on.

----------


## mopar.bo

he kinda looks like he's wafting a fart, though.

----------


## burningfur

Someone caption this, he looks ridiculous.

----------


## Original_Intent

> 


McCain: "So when I open my eyes there will be a blonde with big boobs???!!"

----------


## newbitech

Chariots of Fire

----------


## yongrel

_"Jeezus Sam, who prescribes this stuff?! I'm flyin!"_

----------


## Roxi

ok have a go.... heres mine

thompson: honey just smile and pretend you like me and ill pay you

girl: ok but please stop squeezing my butt

----------


## burningfur

> McCain: "So when I open my eyes there will be a blonde with big boobs???!!"


That Rudy. Always toying with McCain.

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


"Braaaaains...."

----------


## Roxi

> Someone caption this, he looks ridiculous.


squeezing boobs this hard is not torture

----------


## Revolutn



----------


## burningfur

> "Braaaaains...."


Instant classic, you are rocking tonight

----------


## mopar.bo

too many pictures. I can't keep up.

----------


## CanadiansLoveRonPaul

Giuliani:  "Do you like my new teeth?"
McCain:  "They are so white and clean!!1!!"  *CLAPS WITH EXCITEMENT*

----------


## newbitech

Person in the Crowd:  "Hey Romney!  Doctor Paul said you might need to take another hit of this!"

Romney: "Oh Hell yeah!"

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


"Hey, look what I found under Rudy's couch!"

----------


## Revolutn



----------


## burningfur

McCain: Who's that?
Romney: That's Rudy Giuliani.
McCain: Ah......who's that?
Fred: McCain, I am going to kill you for how old you are.
Rudy:.............................................  .......................................9/11 changed everything.

----------


## CanadiansLoveRonPaul

Romney :  "They call it the shocker!  Two in the **BLEEP**"

----------


## burningfur

> 


+1

----------


## yongrel

> Romney :  "They call it the shocker!  Two in the **BLEEP**"


We were all thinking it, but we didn't have the guts.

----------


## burningfur

> Person in the Crowd:  "Hey Romney!  Doctor Paul said you might need to take another hit of this!"
> 
> Romney: "Oh Hell yeah!"


I guffawed, hilarious!

----------


## mopar.bo

> Romney :  "They call it the shocker!  Two in the **BLEEP**"


BaBoooom! Hang it up, he killed that one.

----------


## yongrel

_"Pull My Finger!"_

----------


## newbitech

just loved the intensity in RP's face here.  The guy just has genuine written all over him.

RP: "Mitt pull your own stinkin finger! I oughta poke yer eye out son!"

----------


## JDeVriese

*"Cookies!!!"*

----------


## burningfur

McCain: So there I was at a crossroads and this, like demon, came out of nowhere! Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn....it was....aweeeeesssssommmeee....

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


"...you'll end up livin' in a van...DOWN BY THE RIVER!"

----------


## mopar.bo

Get it?

----------


## burningfur

> "...you'll end up livin' in a van...DOWN BY THE RIVER!"


HAHAHA!!!! Super +1

----------


## mopar.bo

I miss Chris Farley...

----------


## integrity

[quote=burningfur;606527]

Mitt: ok thats a pretty good trick, john. now change rudy back into hillary...

hillarudy: oohhhh i think i peed my panties!

----------


## newbitech

> McCain: So there I was at a crossroads and this, like demon, came out of nowhere! Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn....it was....aweeeeesssssommmeee....



ssssspp  sssssspppp,, yea, *cough*, poohhhhh, go see mitt, they passed it to mitt. yea..

----------


## Perry

Edit:

----------


## newbitech

rudy: "heh heh hehhhh!  Oh mann,,  This is great!  I can't see Sh*T!"

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


Is McCain doing the robot at a debate? That's not very professional.

----------


## burningfur

> rudy: "heh heh hehhhh!  Oh mann,,  This is great!  I can't see Sh*T!"


Rudy: I love no eyes.

----------


## The Lantern

> 


"Where's the tin foil hat when you need one?"

----------


## newbitech

scared me 

[IMG]h[/IMG]

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


moderator: "Mr. Giuliani, do you promise to to everytrhing in your power to win the war in Iraq?...Mr. Giuliani?"

You know what? This picture isn't funny. Look at that $#@!-eatin' grin....Skeletor-lookin son of a bitch.

----------


## The Lantern

> Someone caption this, he looks ridiculous.


Hurry up Jeri.  The viagra's kicking in.

----------


## mopar.bo

I'm not touchin' the Bush one on the grounds that A: it's too easy, and B: I don't feel like getting black-bagged by the $#@!ing CIA tonight.

----------


## JDeVriese

"Hey, smell my finger!!"

----------


## burningfur

Ron Paul Supporter: So, Mike, how do you feel about Ron Paul's coming Tea Party?



A picture does equal a thousand words. It looks like he's about to strangle someone, but can't. Huckabee, it's okay, you have 1/20th the money of Paul. It's okay.

----------


## Revolutn

> I don't know if there's a better picture than that. McCain looks like a retard that found a cookie.




Thanks.....now I will burn in hell with you for you putting THIS image in my brain and forcing me to create it for all to see!

----------


## mopar.bo

> Thanks.....now I will burn in hell with you for you putting THIS image in my brain and forcing me to create it for all to see!


Get out of my head!

----------


## burningfur

> I'm not touchin' the Bush one on the grounds that A: it's too easy, and B: I don't feel like getting black-bagged by the $#@!ing CIA tonight.


True that.

----------


## burningfur

lol, I still think it's funny

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

"Militant Zombie Extremists;  eating your children"

----------


## mopar.bo

Too far. The folks who ride the short bus are probably being insulted more than McCain on this one.

----------


## Jobarra

> Ron Paul Supporter: So, Mike, how do you feel about Ron Paul's coming Tea Party?
> 
> 
> 
> A picture does equal a thousand words. It looks like he's about to strangle someone, but can't. Huckabee, it's okay, you have 1/20th the money of Paul. It's okay.


"Well gaaaahleee sargeant Romney.  I didn't mean to peak so quickly.  I'm just a lucky feller."

----------


## burningfur

All of Huckabee's supporters. All of them. They were thinking only buying one sign, but then they changed their minds and splurged.

----------


## mopar.bo

> "Well gaaaahleee sargeant Romney.  I didn't mean to peak so quickly.  I'm just a lucky feller."


I just fell out of my chair.

----------


## Jobarra

> "Militant Zombie Extremists;  eating your children"


"HE-MAN!  STOP!  That's not Skeletor!"

Had another one about pitchin' and catchin', but I'll keep it clean.

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


I didn't know the cat lady from the Simpsons was a Huckabee supporter. Gross.

----------


## burningfur

> "HE-MAN!  STOP!  That's not Skeletor!"
> 
> Had another one about pitchin' and catchin', but I'll keep it clean.


Thank you for being funny and clean,

----------


## JDeVriese

> 


"My supporters think I'm number one!"

----------


## burningfur

Romney: The question is, who am I the most mad at?



Romney: You. Everyone of you idiots watching this idiotic debate. I'm going to find you. Everyone of you.

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


*Shake*Shake* "Come on...Daddy needs a new car!"

----------


## vadimg

F*** you america

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

> rudy: "heh heh hehhhh!  Oh mann,,  This is great!  I can't see Sh*T!"


Reporter: Mr. Gulianni How do you feel about the war ondrugs??

GHOUL:Man This $#@! is gooooood!!! anybody got funions???

----------


## Thor

McCain:  "I am gonna reduce the size of government this much."
Rudy: "That's a good one John., You crack me up."

----------


## Patrick Henry

Ghoul: You are so cute!
McCain: hehe. Thanks Ghoul.

----------


## Jobarra

> Romney: The question is, who am I the most mad at?
> 
> 
> 
> Romney: You. Everyone of you idiots watching this idiotic debate. I'm going to find you. Everyone of you.


"I'm gonna shoot you with my machinegun!  shushushu"

Craig Shoemaker reference(warning, little bit of cursing): machinegun

----------


## mopar.bo

dang. funions are good.

----------


## burningfur

Conspirator: Rudy is doing a Masonic Lodge Secret Signal!!! Look at his left hand!!!!!

----------


## burningfur

> dang. funions are good.

----------


## mopar.bo

> Conspirator: Rudy is doing a Masonic Lodge Secret Signal!!! Look at his left hand!!!!!


Oh, naw, man. I'm too drunk for that. Keep it simple and funny, I'm beggin' you.

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


funyuns. Which ever way it's spelled, they taste equally delicious.

----------


## burningfur

Romney:I'm gonna eat your soul.

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


"No one told ya life was gonna be this waaaay *clap*clap*clap*clap*..."

----------


## mopar.bo

Rembrandts...teehee

----------


## burningfur

Had to laugh at this one.

----------


## burningfur

Everyone jump on this one.

----------


## mopar.bo

He looks like someone asked his what his real first name is. Poor guy.

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

> Everyone jump on this one.


Isn't the devil jesus' brother???

----------


## burningfur

> He looks like someone asked his what his real first name is. Poor guy.


Hee hee. Willard makes me laugh.

----------


## Revolutn



----------


## burningfur

Romney has stooped to eating Baby hair.

Romney: Mighty fine Baby hair you have here ma'am.

----------


## burningfur

> 


+1

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


Wow. This picture almost made me think Romney was human. His PR people are crafty.

Is that girl's nipple poking out? That's hot.

----------


## Revolutn



----------


## burningfur

There is something wrong with this picture. 






Can you guess it?









There's a sign that says "to Victory" on it.

----------


## mopar.bo

This whole thread is just pure comedy.

----------


## burningfur

> 


I guffawed,  very nice

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


No. The top of the sign, which is not visible in this photo says: "Turning our backs..."

----------


## burningfur

> No. The top of the sign, which is not visible in this photo says: "Turning our backs..."


lol, nice.

----------


## Revolutn

> This whole thread is just pure comedy.


I had no idea I needed to get so down right goofy and laugh but I feel great.

With the 16th and all building I guess even the excitement has been like a pressure/stress building.

I've laughed at a few so hard I couldn't stop and catch my breath.

Phew....needed that.

----------


## mopar.bo

> I had no idea I needed to get so down right goofy and laugh but I feel great.
> 
> With the 16th and all building I guess even the excitement has been like a pressure/stress building.
> 
> I've laughed at a few so hard I couldn't stop and catch my breath.
> 
> Phew....needed that.


Yeah, everybody's wound so tight because there's so much at stake, but this thread is one of my favorites.

----------


## burningfur

Rudy: And when those planes came I POINTED IN THE SKY AND SAID, "DAMN YOU TERRORISTS!!!!" That is why I am qualified to be president, thank you.

----------


## mopar.bo

that's kinda creepy. the fetus?

----------


## Roxi

> There is something wrong with this picture. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess it?
> 
> ...


and the kid staring at his wifes boobs

----------


## burningfur

> Yeah, everybody's wound so tight because there's so much at stake, but this thread is one of my favorites.


I was just a reader when Nov 5th came around and everyone was at everyone else's jugulars over everything. I wanted to start a thread so people could come and just chill out in.

----------


## burningfur

> that's kinda creepy. the fetus?


I'll just post the link, cuz the picture is way too big and way too creepy.

http://dangerousintersection.org/wp-...all%20vers.jpg

----------


## Revolutn

> I was just a reader when Nov 5th came around and everyone was at everyone else's jugulars over everything. I wanted to start a thread so people could come and just chill out in.





though I think we (me especially) broke more PC rules than one could cite.

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


"Get that Goddamned blimp outa here!"

----------


## burningfur

Twelve cameramen following him everywhere and ONE supporter.

*Actually, lol, it looks like the baby is stealing his wallet!!!*

----------


## burningfur

> "Get that Goddamned blimp outa here!"


Dude you rock. That was hilarious. I'm putting that on the front page.

----------


## mopar.bo

That kid's gonna need therapy. And what's the deal with creepy grandma in the background?

----------


## hummtide

> Twelve cameramen following him everywhere and ONE supporter.
> 
> *Actually, lol, it looks like the baby is stealing his wallet!!!*



"mmmmm  Im liking the girls even younger"

----------


## Revolutn



----------


## burningfur

How can people look at this and say, "Yeah, I trust this guy, he's got my best interests at heart."

----------


## Revolutn



----------


## mopar.bo

I'm just hoping the Statue of Liberty hits him in the head with her torch. I've seen more attractive yeast infections.

----------


## burningfur

There was stilled silence as the mini Ron Paul Blimp buzzed around the room.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> 


That made me laugh



I have you under my tv show control

----------


## mopar.bo

> 


Caption aside, everybody look! That son of a bitch is still wearing eye-liner!

----------


## Revolutn



----------


## burningfur

> 



AH HA! You posted what I was thinking. lol

----------


## Young_Apprentice

For their presentation, rudy and john performed a scene from Eddy Murphy's _The Nutty Professor_. Unfortunately, they got confused and each played the role of the grandma, with Rudy pinching everybody's cheek and John repeating "Hercules, Hercules!" over and over.

----------


## burningfur

> For their presentation, rudy and john performed a scene from Eddy Murphy's _The Nutty Professor_. Unfortunately, they got confused and each played the role of the grandma, with Rudy pinching everybody's cheek and John repeating "Hercules, Hercules!" over and over.


Nice.

----------


## burningfur

Boom. Headshot. Also, 9/11.

----------


## Jobarra

> Caption aside, everybody look! That son of a bitch is still wearing eye-liner!


Forget that.  Look! In the background!  It's... it's... DITKA!

----------


## Young_Apprentice

Finally, after months of searching the evil Kael found Willow, Madmardigan and the baby they were hiding. He gives Elora Danon one last kiss while Queen Bavmorda looks on, relishing this moment of victory.

----------


## burningfur

Coudn't help it. Will does a great Bush.

----------


## mopar.bo

Where can I find that video?

----------


## burningfur

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5r6TqpOQGc

----------


## burningfur

> Finally, after months of searching the evil Kael found Willow, Madmardigan and the baby they were hiding. He gives Elora Danon one last kiss while Queen Bavmorda looks on, relishing this moment of victory.




WTC is this? I've never heard of this movie before, but apparently there are midgets.

----------


## burningfur

Speaking of weird pictures...



Wow.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> Speaking of weird pictures...
> 
> Wow.


The Joker?

.

----------


## burningfur

I really can't believe there are actually people out there who listen to her...

----------


## mopar.bo

Looks like Paula fed her a knucke sandwich.

----------


## Joe Schwartz

"Oh $#@!, ask me anything BUT THAT!"

----------


## burningfur

Paulhead: Yeah, I have a question about foreign policy and the use of lawyers and attorneys in declaring war...

----------


## burningfur

Alright, first post is updated...guess got most of the top spots? 




Bang. Terrorism Solved. That would be my administration.

----------


## Jobarra

> WTC is this? I've never heard of this movie before, but apparently there are midgets.


Never seen Willow?  Blasphemy!  You must find this movie somewhere and watch it!

----------


## burningfur

I bump this for those looking to chill out.

I know that it stars that dwarf guy from UHF.

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

This is how I throw a wicked curve ball

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Ghoul thinking: Who in the hell let this guy in to ask this jackass question

Advisor Thinking: Who in the hell wants to ask this jackass a question

----------


## osofaux

[

"This is the only time you'll see me lift a finger in political action."

----------


## burningfur

I guffawed.



A montage of all things "Hucktacular" and "Hucktastic."

----------


## burningfur

> Ghoul thinking: Who in the hell let this guy in to ask this jackass question
> 
> Advisor Thinking: Who in the hell wants to ask this jackass a question


+1

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

You are healed!!  DO you feel the Holy Spirit?!?!

----------


## burningfur

Huckabee supporters: Glass Jaw? What are those crazy liberals talking about?

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Whoever said money can't buy happiness must a been a poor poor man

Maybe we should go swing with the Thompsons

----------


## burningfur

> You are healed!!  DO you feel the Holy Spirit?!?!


It's too bad so many televangelists are scammers....gives Christians a bad name.

----------


## burningfur

> Whoever said money can't buy happiness must a been a poor poor man
> 
> Maybe we should go swing with the Thompsons


From a rap song:

"And Dennis Kucinich, at zero percentage..."

lolz

----------


## burningfur

Mike: Hey, Illegal Immigrant, come dance with me on stage while I shower your children with state scholarships!

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

If you make me President I will open up talks with Iran over a game of Rock Band on Playstation Online.  I got dibs on the drums!!!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> From a rap song:
> 
> "And Dennis Kucinich, at zero percentage..."
> 
> lolz


Ron Paul for the Long Haul by Roy Shivers.

Amazin' song!

----------


## burningfur

Reporter: Are the rumors true that Edwards has endorsed the PS3 in the console war?



Reggie: ......

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Obama: Haven't you ever heard the term Once you go Black you never go back

Hillary:  That would change the meaning of the term Running Mate

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Obama: You know for a white girl you gotta phat ass!!!

Hillary: O Obama watch your hand when bill is around

----------


## burningfur

> 


Obama: This is my puppet, Hillary. Say "Hi" Hillary.

Hillary: ...curse you obama....

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Hillary:  No touching the boobs until you apologize for attacking me

----------


## nist7

> Obama: Haven't you ever heard the term Once you go Black you never go back
> 
> Hillary:  That would change the meaning of the term Running Mate





> Obama: You know for a white girl you gotta phat ass!!!
> 
> Hillary: O Obama watch your hand when bill is around



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

You did not go there.............

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

No peaking obama I'm putting my nightgown on

----------


## burningfur

> No peaking obama I'm putting my nightgown on


Wow. That is the creepiest picture of all time.

----------


## burningfur

What the crap?

----------


## yongrel

> Wow. That is the creepiest picture of all time.


seconded

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

Reporter: Ms. Clinton is it true what they say about black men??

Hillary:  All I know is Barack is like this big!!!  I could hardly get my lips around it!!

----------


## burningfur

Someone caption this, I DARE YOU!

----------


## burningfur

> Reporter: Ms. Clinton is it true what they say about black men??
> 
> Hillary:  All I know is Barack is like this big!!!  I could hardly get my lips around it!!


Please keep it clean

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

No honey This is how you kill the towelheads!!!

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

caption this

----------


## Mandrik

So I'm doing my part-time mall Santa job, when this hot mom sits on my laps.  She tugs at my beard and says, "Hey, this isn't real!"  So then I'm like, "Neither are these."

----------


## burningfur

> No honey This is how you kill the towelheads!!!


Obama's expression is priceless. Anyone got any good Biden one's?

----------


## burningfur

> caption this


It's over 9000.........FINGERS!!!!!!

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

I'm with stupid

----------


## burningfur

> caption this


Hillary: Shh...Don't you see the Blimp? They're listening.

Rudy: SOMEONE GET THAT BLIMP OUTTA HERE!!

Obama: Blimp stop, or I will throw persuasion skills at you.

Biden: I just wish I had that blimp.

Gravel: THE BLIMP!!!!

McCain: Waterboarding and...say, chaps, what is that floating dirigible over there?

----------


## polomertz

Pious?  Baby you got a lot to learn about Mr. Huckleberry.

Buh bwooww waooww

----------


## burningfur



----------


## burningfur

lol

----------


## burningfur



----------


## Smiley Gladhands

> 


Advisor Thinking: I think that tranny last night gave me crabs.

Ghoul thinking: I totally gave that dude crabs.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


*     She's like a super Chucky doll.*

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## integrity

old man: God this guys an idiot!

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> What the crap?


The Vulcan mind meld.

The CFR mind meld.

----------


## Tedhunter

> 


McCain, being hit with the shocker.

----------


## Tedhunter

> 


Wow, even the left side of Huckabee's face wants to get away from him.

----------


## ValidusCustodiae

Romney:  You guys ready to see how a real leader handles fudge?

----------


## integrity

this clone I ordered isn't quite what I wanted, but it will do...

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

> I'm with stupid


AAHAHAHAHAHAHA, omg haha


I just opened this thread, randomly jumped to this page, saw that and burst out laughing at work. 

so good..

----------


## FreeTraveler

She sees you when you're sleeping, she knows when you're awake,
She knows if you've been bad or good, so be good for goodness sake.

(from ClintonClaws is Coming to Town)

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

> Someone caption this, I DARE YOU!




After triumphantly winning the bet, former mayor Rudy Guliani proves that he can pull something out of his ass that isn't propaganda.

----------


## Tedhunter

> 


Bottled water sure is handy for cleaning up the evidence.

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

WOW.  I dont even think that needs a caption.  It tells the true story of Hillary all on it's own!

----------


## Tedhunter

> 


Mike is thinking: "please don't let someone notice that ham sandwich, please don't let someon- damn!!"

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

Mitt addressing the public:

"I know it's not lube, but it's more than you'll get once i'm president! Now turn around!!"

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


"Good God!  That's a real question!  I'm melting . . . melting . . . melting . . . ."


I still like my Hillary caption better (page 20).

----------


## integrity

huck: did ya hear the one about the man from nantucket?

or: 

With the power vested in me, I pronounce you.....Ghoul and wife

----------


## burningfur

> huck: did ya hear the one about the man from nantucket?
> 
> or: 
> 
> With the power vested in me, I pronounce you.....Ghoul and wife


That picture truly frightens me.

----------


## burningfur

> *     She's like a super Chucky doll.*
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/


Someone photoshop an eye open all the way on her eye that is half-closed and you will have a very scary picture....







lolz

----------


## integrity

After all those years as an admiral's son- oops- I meant POW, Now I know what Torture is like.

----------


## burningfur

I have to ask, what do you guys think of this picture?





Liberal propaganda or truth?

Update: Found the companion picture.

----------


## ValidusCustodiae

The donkey belongs in that logos along with the elephant.

What does it matter if something can be considered propaganda?  Is there any truth to it, that's the question that I think is most important.

----------


## burningfur

> The donkey belongs in that logos along with the elephant.
> 
> What does it matter if something can be considered propaganda?  Is there any truth to it, that's the question that I think is most important.


good point

---

Do you trust Bill?



He seems happy.

----------


## Jobarra

> good point
> ---
> Do you trust Bill?
> 
> He seems happy.



I really thought that said "Democrats are sexy.  Who ever heard of an Elephant Show?" at first

----------


## burningfur

WTC?

----------


## burningfur

I don't even know what to say.

----------


## integrity

Where is that damn boy of mine? Don't he know he'll miss the Dog Hanging?

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

> I don't even know what to say.


This little piggy went to the whitehouse

this litte piggy went to the bank

this piggy went to the debate

and this piggy Endorses Ron Paul

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

umm I think I sharted myself!!

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

I coulda swore the coke was in there earlier

----------


## burningfur

> Where is that damn boy of mine? Don't he know he'll miss the Dog Hanging?


Too low, too low. 

---







lol.

----------


## Oliver



----------


## burningfur

McCain: What did you say about my mom?

(It looks like McCain can still beat people up)

----------


## Wilkero

Well, the blimp looked this big.  Then someone explained that's because it was really far away.



I AM THE GREAT AND POWERFUL...just ignore the little man behind the curtain!

----------


## burningfur

> Well, the blimp looked this big.  Then someone explained that's because it was really far away.




Instant classic.

----------


## burningfur

McCain: Whoever said, "Ron Paul" is going to die.

----------


## Wilkero

> Instant classic.


Thanks.  Great thread idea, by the way.  It really keeps my spirits up.

----------


## burningfur

Agreed, people get way too serious, pre money bombs.



funny.

----------


## burningfur

I thought this was quite interesting.



What is wrong with this picture?

----------


## Jobarra

> I thought this was quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with this picture?


I always wondered why the colors were switched.  I associate Red with communism for the most part.

----------


## burningfur

Proof that women love Neo-Cons. Scary.



What is unusual about this picture? ARRR you smart enough to figure it out?

----------


## integrity

> Proof that women love Neo-Cons. Scary. -no they love money
> 
> 
> 
> What is unusual about this picture? ARRR you smart enough to figure it out?


Pirate hat? I dunno. That was in Cheyenne, I  was there.

----------


## burningfur

Seriously!?! Sweet. I think he was in AZ once, but I missed him.

Can someone tell me what this is supposed to mean?

----------


## burningfur

Seriously!?! Sweet. I think he was in AZ once, but I missed him.

Can someone tell me what this is supposed to mean?

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Yes, who decided to make the GOP red (aside from the obvious answer of "Bush,"  I mean red for the charts)?

The old "pinko" term makes no sense if the Democrats are not red/pink.

Do I need to add to this post on terms?
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ght=neoliberal




http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## entropy

great stuff

----------


## Marshall

> 



McCain: Ask me one more question about medical marijuana, hippy, I dare you.

----------


## MikeStanart

"It puts the lotion on the skin"

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

After the rally Rudy made his selections for the night, while the wife was away.

----------


## JDeVriese

*Paul raised WHAT?!?  Sh*t I gotta loan myself another $10Mil now.  This is gonna hurt.*

----------


## jonahtrainer

*The Ron Paul Moneybomb was caught on film!*

----------


## jonahtrainer

> After the rally Rudy made his selections for the night, while the wife was away.


How much were they per hour?

----------


## JDeVriese

> How much were they per hour?


*"29.99 or 2 fo' 50"*

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

_Above:_ Upon discovering his lack of support, Fred Thompson was outraged.

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

> How much were they per hour?


$9.11

----------


## Jojo

> 


Anyone seen the movie Blue Velvet?

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

Vote for McCain:  The man who was weaned on the nipples of greatness.

----------


## burningfur

The RudyMcRomney!

----------


## Ball

(Is a caption really necessary?)

----------


## JoeySweets

> (Is a caption really necessary?)




OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!  that is the Greatest Picture EVER..

that has to become Viral 

where did you find that.

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

...and he'll tell you no lies.

----------


## burningfur

Tancredo: So, my plan is simple, first.......is that an illegal immigrant over there?

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

A Tancredo rally this weekend attracted some unexpected supporters.

----------


## WebFX

> Anyone seen the movie Blue Velvet?


LOL .. "Jeffrey... is that you Jeffrey?"

----------


## burningfur

lol



*tea party numbers*

----------


## Ball

> 


UFIA?

----------


## Ball

*6 Million?!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

----------


## conner_condor

John McCain was asked to imitate his favorite actor,Cookie Monster from Sesame street.

"OHHH COOKIE,Come to ME"

----------


## Ball

*Reporter*: You have claimed that only your campaign has a "vehicle for change." Would you like to elaborate on that?

*Gravel*: Boobies.

----------


## Edward

Moderator: All those in favor of waterboarding, please raise your hand.

----------


## Edward

I gave my life savings on December 16th and now I live in a VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER!

----------


## Ball

*Obama*: Would you ever say to me "Stop. If you love me, stop?"
*Hillary*: Not in a thousand years.
*Obama*: "Not in a thousand years"... That's my girl.

----------


## Ball

*Obama*: Given the chance, you would deny me my life, wouldn't you?
*Hillary*: Not your life.
*Obama*: Just my freedom. You'd take that from me.

----------


## burningfur

> I gave my life savings on December 16th and now I live in a VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER!


Classic.



Crowd: KARAOKE!! KARAOKE!!! KARAOKE!! KARAOKE!!!

----------


## Knightskye

> 


"...four thousand nine hundred and ninety-nine... GOD DAMN, that's a lot of Ron Paul supporters!"

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

Only McCain had noticed that the moderator had not first said "Simon Says".  
Thus establishing him as the winner.

----------


## Ball

(In a desperate bid for the blue-collar vote, Edwards rolls up his sleeves to bare his forearms, only to reveal he doesn't have any)

----------


## Ball

You had me at hello...

----------


## Ball

Well I don't know if all that's true
'Cause you got me, and baby I got you

----------


## burningfur

> Only McCain had noticed that the moderator had not first said "Simon Says".  
> Thus establishing him as the winner.


+1 lol



Wolf Blitzer: The internet crashed yesterday for three hours when this button was released on the website, it lead to an auction for a John McCain hat and female slave to go with it.



Wolf Blitzer: In other news, McCain's campaign headquarters was recently raided by the secret service and the young girl in that picture has been safely returned to her parents.

----------


## burningfur

Okay, this is great.

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

At long last, police have apprehended the lone Ron Paul supporter who has been spamming the internet polls, donating millions of dollars to the campaign, and winning straw polls nationwide.

----------


## Edward

In other news, the Prime Minister of Sweden visited Washington today and my tiny little nipples went to France.

----------


## Ball

You don't want to know how much debt my campaign is in (to me)

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

> In other news, the Prime Minister of Sweden visited Washington today and my tiny little nipples went to France.



*
Where they were met with this:
*

----------


## Ball

Get that mini Ron Paul Time Blimp out of here!

----------


## Edward

I won't tell John if you don't.

----------


## Ball



----------


## Edward

She has HUGE... tracks of land.

----------


## burningfur

Reporter: Um...Mr. McCain, what are you doing?

McCain: Rubbing my beard, what does it look like I'm doing?

----------


## burningfur

> 


Look at those EXCITED crowds!

----------


## Ball

Kneel before your master... (He-Man refuses)... fool, you are no longer my equal, I am more than man, more than life... I am a GOD!

----------


## burningfur

Mitt: Follow me my lemmings! WE ARE GOING TO JUMP OFF THE CLIFF!!!

----------


## burningfur

Romney's Campaign: Lot's of signs. One overly happy person.

----------


## Edward

Frustrated by lack of media coverage for their candidate, Ron Paul supporters sent Trevor Lyman to the Moon in a publicity stunt. A small fraction of Paul supporters claimed that Lyman's journey was actually filmed on a closely guarded set in Hollywood.

----------


## Ball

Check it out man. I think your son is trying to walk and chew gum at the same time.

Nice medals

----------


## burningfur

> Frustrated by lack of media coverage for their candidate, Ron Paul supporters sent Trevor Lyman to the Moon in a publicity stunt. A small fraction of Paul supporters claimed that Lyman's journey was actually filmed on a closely guarded set in Hollywood.


Dude, I don't know what pic I'm taking down from the first page. But this deserves first page. 

Ball, I can't see pic

----------


## JoeySweets

*This is all I could afford to donate today,, I'm a little stretched on Cash*

----------


## burningfur

> Frustrated by lack of media coverage for their candidate, Ron Paul supporters sent Trevor Lyman to the Moon in a publicity stunt. A small fraction of Paul supporters claimed that Lyman's journey was actually filmed on a closely guarded set in Hollywood.


THERE'S NO WIND ON THE MOON!!! LOOK LOOK!!! THAT FLAG IS WAVING!!!!


lol lol lol



We are a crazy bunch.

----------


## burningfur



----------


## burningfur

Woman: FRED! I LOVE YOU SO MUCH! I HAVE NO MONEY, BUT TAKE MY BABY!!! TAKE IT!!!

----------


## Edward

Hey, Joe, how do you like my new Red Sox getup?

----------


## JDeVriese

Any takers? lol

----------


## burningfur

Who mixed up the bodies with the faces?


































lol, couldn't help it.

----------


## Edward

You are getting sleepy....

----------


## Edward

It's blimp season for former Governor Huckabee and his canine friend, Taxem.

----------


## burningfur

lol

----------


## Edward

That damn blimp is everywhere!

----------


## Talldude1412

Phoooshh! Look in the sky, its bored, it looks on the edge of death, its apathetic presidential candidate!

----------


## Edward

I'm tellin' you, Jay... you should have that Ron Paul fella on your show. Now, there is a man who wants to be President.

----------


## Talldude1412

> Any takers? lol


Both pictures represents how overblown global warming dangers are?

----------


## Talldude1412

Whats the big deal about this constitution thing?

----------


## Oliver

> Both pictures represents how overblown global warming dangers are?



Would be a nice slogan: "Ron Paul, the republican Nobel peace price winner"

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Romney:  "What?!  You mean I paid for all these signs and they don't come with matching supporters to carry them!"


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> Classic.



"I got you, Babe."

EDIT:  Ball got there first (post #277).



http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## manny

> Romney:  "What?!  You mean I paid for all these signs and they don't come with matching supporters to carry them!
> 
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/



lol

----------


## falsinator

"Look at my fingers!  I have been coerced into this photo op."

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Nyuck!  Nyuck!  Nyuck!


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


*HULK SMASH!*


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Bush:  "Don't cry, John, I don't understand the internetz either."



http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 



Soldier (thinking):  I might have been ordered to do this but I can blink "Vote Ron Paul" in Morse code.


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## shepburn

> "Look at my fingers!  I have been coerced into this photo op."


holy cow ... that is sooo funny about his finger's being crossed! hahaha

I just knew our boys wouldn't shake that Bitch's hand without being forced into it!

----------


## shepburn

> *HULK SMASH!*
> 
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/


nice comb over... not! 

this guy looks like Frankenstein

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


The Brady Bunch Variety Hour was canceled shortly after a number of ill-conceived casting changes.


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Stoli

News Flash!! McCain endorses Ron Paul in New Years Parade.

----------


## Stoli

Ahh Houston we have a problem. Them internets people beat us to the moon!

----------


## Edward

And... and... and... it... the blimp... it went like this... SWOOOOOOSH!  Right over my head!

----------


## Edward

> Ahh Houston we have a problem. Them internets people beat us to the moon!


 lol

----------


## Revolutn

*ALL YOUR MOONS ARE BELONG TO US!*

----------


## XelR8r

> 


Dr. Frankenstein: Down Igor, down!

Igor: Unghhhhhhhhh!!!!!

----------


## XelR8r

> 


I like boobies.

----------


## XelR8r

> 


My eyes are so red because I just smoked a joint this big....

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> *"...they were this big! I swear!"*


Lol best yet.

----------


## JDeVriese

> And... and... and... it... the blimp... it went like this... SWOOOOOOSH!  Right over my head!


"And...my hair NEVER moved!  Take that Rudy!"

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> just loved the intensity in RP's face here.  The guy just has genuine written all over him.
> 
> RP: "Mitt pull your own stinkin finger! I oughta poke yer eye out son!"


grandson!

----------


## urimind

I *told* you about ManBearPig! I told you!!!!! *MANBEARPIG!!!*

----------


## jcbraithwaite7

> How can people look at this and say, "Yeah, I trust this guy, he's got my best interests at heart."


This reminds me of evil Mr. Burns from The Simpsons.

----------


## jcbraithwaite7

Can you pass the national id card soon so I can carry it instead of this "mark of the beast" on my forehead?

----------


## Ball

I am not a MANBEARPIG!

----------


## Ball

I give this thread two...

----------


## Ball

Nightmare food

----------


## burningfur

I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but doesn't this smile scare the living daylights out of you?

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

Seen here is the skin of Hillary Clinton as it desperately strives to not slide off her face.

----------


## Revolutn

*Guy: Ha way to lie your way outta that one girl!

It: Snnnnnkkk That was GOOD wasn't it?*

----------


## thomaspaine23

Part of the GOP Zombie collection :

----------


## thomaspaine23

Another of the GOP zombie collection

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

Does that about cover it?

----------


## Edward

Steve Austin: "So, I heard that you didn't get that new arm."
Jaime Sommers: "Yeah, Oscar mentioned something about saving a few million bucks for a 'moneybomb' or something."

----------


## Edward

Don't taz me, bro! That makes me very angry!

----------


## Ball

MLB hearings get ugly

----------


## burningfur

I just found this while searching for Ron Paul in google images. I loled.



Apparently Michigan's GOP took down the contact us page, why? Probably too many Ron Paul supporters telling them that they sucked for excluding him from something. xD

----------


## burningfur

The Duncan Hunter Supporters are here!

----------


## burningfur

Does anyone dare caption this?

----------


## integrity

I have shrunken the White House and
will now proceed to Consume it!

----------


## Incrimsonias

Where's that picture of Ron walking head down on the street like he's on a mission!? Sorry vague I know

----------


## integrity

My constituents have no idea what kind of monster they elected!!

BWAAHHHH bwaHHH!!!

----------


## burningfur

> I have shrunken the White House and
> will now proceed to Consume it!


That screams mini blimp.

----------


## xexkxex

> Does anyone dare caption this?


Owned

----------


## integrity

Victims of Mainstream Media Propaganda

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> Where's that picture of Ron walking head down on the street like he's on a mission!? Sorry vague I know


Is this close?

----------


## Question_Authority

> Speaking of weird pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.


Not a caption, but an observation. Two of her front teeth are fake. She must have partial dentures. Too busy chasing after her cheating hubby to brush her teeth I reckon.

----------


## integrity

Not a caption, but an observation. Two of her front teeth are fake. She must have partial dentures. Too busy chasing after her cheating hubby to brush her teeth I reckon.[/quote]

please I just ate!



i hold here in my hands both my testicles that I will 
give to Hillary in my bid for Vice President!

----------


## JDeVriese

*"This just in: during consultation with Mitt Romney's lawyers, a loophole was found within the Constitution that allowed a former president to alter his name and run again with a squeaky clean record.  Taking advantage of this, Bill Clinton quickly rushed to change his name and proceeded to take over his wife's campaign.  In front of a stunned crowd, Clinton successfully lies his way into convincing the crowd that he is actually his wife."

Bill(In Kung-Pow 'Betty' voice): "My name is Hillary!"

After the Q&A session, he gave this interview: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epdVBtXMbHg*

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


*
Ah, ah, ah, ah, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.*



http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## JDeVriese

Nice one!

----------


## burningfur

excellent.

----------


## ladyliberty

I have a bag of candy in the back of my limo, little girl!

----------


## burningfur

That guy looks scared. She should be.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Romney:  "I have a government health care plan in my limo for you, little girl."



http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Libertad2008

It's official, this is the best thread yet!!!

Keep 'em coming folks!

P.S. All of the people on this side of the building are probably about to call the psych ward to report me for my laughter...lol.

----------


## burningfur

Look! A blimp! My supporters got me a........who's Ron Paul?

----------


## tyler477

is it just me or is hucks OWN suporter giving him the finger!!!!

----------


## JDeVriese

> is it just me or is hucks OWN suporter giving him the finger!!!!


"Awe shucks, I'm number 1"

----------


## ladyliberty

Can someone tell me which way to the men's room? I got hit by cramp when I saw the blimp fly overhead just now.

----------


## burningfur

> Can someone tell me which way to the men's room? I got hit by cramp when I saw the blimp fly overhead just now.


 Good stuff.

----------


## JDeVriese

He looks like he's squatting on the invisible port-a-potty

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Huckabee:  "Keep those signs together so no one can see the empty auditorium behind me."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Version 2

Romney: "I have a government health care plan in my limo for you, little girl--a STRAWBERRY-FLAVORED government health-care plan!"



http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

Can someone do a Blues Brothers screencap with Ron Paul in the Bluesmobile saying, "I hate Illinois Nazis"?


Thank you.
http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

John Edwards tries to thumb a ride with the Ron Paul Blimp.

----------


## Edward

Barack Obama gives a big "thumbs up" to the Ron Paul Blimp.

----------


## ladyliberty

Hellary gives the Ron Paul Blimp two thumbs up!

----------


## Edward

"I seen it just above them there trees!" President Bush listens to a concerned citizen while deciding whether to take military action against the Ron Paul Blimp.

----------


## Edward

A Manhattan socialite points her cigar at the Ron Paul Blimp.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Wow. This picture almost made me think Romney was human. His PR people are crafty.
> 
> Is that girl's nipple poking out? That's hot.


No kidding, thats why he's next to her, kissing her baby.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> and the kid staring at his wifes boobs


Imagine getting caught doing something like that in a picture.  With a presidential candidate. seen by thousands.

----------


## Edward

Now, in order to show your support for me... er... 'Merica, I would like you all to raise your right hands. NO! Not all the way. Just like this.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5r6TqpOQGc


lol nice.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> You are healed!!  DO you feel the Holy Spirit?!?!


ROFL

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> "I seen it just above them there trees!" President Bush listens to a concerned citizen while deciding whether to take military action against the Ron Paul Blimp.


Remember the Stop that Pigeon! cartoon?


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## integrity

My advisors tell me to do it like this.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Ron Paul for the Long Haul by Roy Shivers.
> 
> Amazin' song!


Wow thats great. This is what I mentioned before.  We need musicians like this who become popular, instead of some people's ideas of getting musicians to turn to our side.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> My advisors tell me to do it like this.


Huckabee:  "My advisers tell me to do it like this--quick while no one's looking."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

"And I told Citibank, 'You can take your credit card bill and shove it!'"

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> After triumphantly winning the bet, former mayor Rudy Guliani proves that he can pull something out of his ass that isn't propaganda.


Man this is one of the top 10

----------


## integrity

Arkansas dog militia going after convicted dog killer David Huckabee 
who was released with no charges pending.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> I thought this was quite interesting.


Wow is this really what it was like?

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> $9.11


Another classic.

----------


## ladyliberty

> Wow is this really what it was like?


yes it was exactly like that - Reagan won by a landslide against "Fritz and Tits" as Mondale and Ferraro were affectionately known as.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> *Reporter*: You have claimed that only your campaign has a "vehicle for change." Would you like to elaborate on that?
> 
> *Gravel*: Boobies.


Awesome.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Only McCain had noticed that the moderator had not first said "Simon Says".  
> Thus establishing him as the winner.


ooooooooo burnnnnnnnnn

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> THERE'S NO WIND ON THE MOON!!! LOOK LOOK!!! THAT FLAG IS WAVING!!!!
> 
> 
> lol lol lol
> 
> 
> 
> We are a crazy bunch.


Aren't we though?

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Ahh Houston we have a problem. Them internets people beat us to the moon!


Now THIS one is believable.  The signs not waving!

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Does that about cover it?


Definitely.

----------


## integrity

Scientists have discovered the source of global warming.

Hot air emanating from a huge gaping orafice on Gores head.

----------


## Edward

What the... blimp?

----------


## Edward

Frank: "Hey, Karl?"
Karl: "Mmmm?"
Frank: "Wot ya thinkin'?"
Karl: "Mmmm. I reckon I'm a thinkin' 'bout that Ron Paul feller."
Frank: "Yeah?"
Karl: "Mmmm. I reckon he was right when he done say them things 'bout 'blowback' to that Julie Anna feller."
Frank: "Yeah, he makes me nervous. I hate that pecker!"
Karl: "Mmmm. You ought not talk that way. You just a boy."

----------


## erin moore

I.... am... cying... tears... OMG

----------


## Edward

Tony: "Maria!"
Maria: "Quiet!"
Woman's voice offstage: "Maria!"
Maria: "Momentito, Mama."
Tony: "Maria! Maria!"
Maria: "Shhh! It is dangerous!"
Tony: "Why? I'm not a neocon."
Maria: "I know you are not, but my parents are Democrats.... and the two of us will soon be voting for a Republican."
Tony (about to burst into song): "Somewhere there must be a place we can feel we're free. Somewhere there's got to be some place for you and for me."
Maria: "Have you tried the Ron Paul Forums?"

----------


## ladyliberty

No comment - this photo speaks for itself....

----------


## ladyliberty

There is a saying that when people have been married a long time they start to look like each other!

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> No comment - this photo speaks for itself....


The Spanish caption:  "We can call her 'Monica.'"



http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> The Spanish caption:  "We can call her 'Monica.'"
> 
> 
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/


lol thanks for the translation.

----------


## integrity

IDIOCRACY


In the future election,  voters will use this touch screen
to choose their new Ruler. 

3 choices only please

----------


## Edward

"Hey, Blondie... when are you going to get around to endorse Ron Paul?"

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


"You may write the laws my friend but I pay the taxes . . . ."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

> "You may write the laws my friend but I pay the taxes . . . ."
> 
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/


lol

----------


## Edward

"I wasn't interested in politics either until I heard of Ron Paul. Here... read this slim jim."

----------


## Edward

B: "Well, Robin, it appears that our dastardly nemesis is plotting more of his treachery."
R: "Gosh. Who is it this time? The Joker? Mr. Freeze? The Riddler?"
B: "I'm afraid it's much worse than that, Boy Wonder. Rudolph Giuliani is at it again."
R: "Holy Constitution, Batman! What are we waiting for? Let's show him some blowback!"

----------


## Edward

Dennis Kucinich's childhood was a bit more eventful than your typical politician's.

----------


## priest_of_syrinx

The Huck Army "Tank".

----------


## Edward

> The Huck Army "Tank".


Love the "short bus" reference!

----------


## goldstandard

I'M A MERE SHADOW OF MYSELF!...

----------


## Edward

Scarlett: "Oh, Rhett! They say he can't win. They say your vote will be wasted. They say you'll split the Republican vote and allow Clinton to become President!"
Rhett: "Frankly, Scarlett, I don't give a damn what the pundits say. I'm voting for Paul."

----------


## Edward

Juror #8: "Now if we get rid of the IRS, is it possible that we might all have a little more money in our pockets?"

Juror #6: "Yeah."

Juror #8: "And if we get rid of the Department of Education and turn the responsibility of educating our children to the States, is it possible that we just might be better off?

Juror #6: "I guess so."

Juror #8: "Then don't we owe it to ourselves and all of American to spend a few moments just considering the possibility that voting for Ron Paul might be in our best interest?"

----------


## priest_of_syrinx

Hillary: Monica! MONICA! NO! BAD DOG! BAD DOG!
Bill: [no comment]

----------


## ladyliberty

Dear Lord - Please don't let them look at my campaign finances again!

----------


## ladyliberty

Rick: When you go into that booth to vote tonight, make sure you vote for Ron Paul, cause if you don't you will live to regret it. Maybe not now, or next week, or next year, but someday and for the rest of your life you will live to regret it. 
Ilsa: Oh Rick my darling! You know I will vote for Ron Paul why do you even doubt it?
Rick: Just remember my love that we will always have Paris!

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

Steve Austin: "I've been replaced? Since when?"
Jaime Sommers: "Since Dec 16th. "

----------


## Montana Patriot

HEY HUCK! I AIN'T NO PHEASANT I'M VOTING FOR RON PAUL

----------


## integrity

hi, I'm eric dondero, you may remember me from such movies as "pissing on the couch", or, "scent of a warhawk" or "Perry wanna crackhead?"

----------


## daniroyer

> HEY HUCK! I AIN'T NO PHEASANT I'M VOTING FOR RON PAUL


As the tiger attack yesterday proved: *NEVER SCREW WITH KITTY!*

----------


## Edward

"Anya, look! A blimp!"

----------


## Edward

"Damn, tribbles! Get out of my way! I'm trying to Google Ron Paul".

----------


## ladyliberty

Jake: I have seeeeeeeeeeeeeen the light!
Elwood: What light?
Jake: I'm going to vote for Ron Paul!!!!

----------


## evadmurd

Abracadabra and BAMM! I'm a republican.

----------


## ladyliberty

Rod Sterling: Imagine if you will... a World in which the United States Constitution is held sacred, more than a mere historical document, but a document that prizes life, liberty, and the persuit of happiness. A World in which there are no entangling alliances with other nations, no nation building, and  no policing of the world....

...... you have just entered - The Ron Paul Zone!

(cue weird music - doo doo doo, doo doo doo )

----------


## integrity

and when the blimp came out it was only this big....

----------


## ladyliberty

I have had a hard day, Pilgrim. I have been riding since sunup to get the voting place, my horse went lame and I had to walk the last 10 miles in these boots. My dog hasn't had a bite to eat all day! Now let me in there so I can vote for Ron Paul! And now you understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all... your fault, my fault, nobody's fault... it won't matter - I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what else happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off.

----------


## ladyliberty

Katherine: But darling my sister is too young to vote for Ron Paul!

Carey: Well I don't care, I am taking her with us to the voting booth!

Mother: Don't I get a say in all of this? My only regret is that I can't vote twice for our family!

Sis: Gee - maybe I can vote for Ron Paul in 2012!!

----------


## integrity

Mainstream media approved candidates

----------


## integrity

Damn I wonder if I inhaled enough helium I could be a blimp?

(the image is not cooperating)
http://poljunk.gloriousnoise.com/images/mccain.jpg

----------


## Edward

Damn, I should eat more fiber.

----------


## integrity

> Damn, I should eat more fiber.


ha ha ha ha ha...

----------


## ladyliberty

If Giuliani says "9/11" just one more time I'm gonna hurl!

----------


## ladyliberty

Soldier: Ron Paul Brigade reporting for duty, Sir! (snaps to attention)

Duke: Well it's about time you boys got here, the primary election is only a few weeks away! For a minute there I thought the folks here on my racnch were going to have to do our sign waving alone!

----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## Edward

"Wot, were ya expectin'? The former Gov'nor of Arkansas?"

----------


## ladyliberty

> "Wot, were ya expectin'? The former Gov'nor of Arkansas?"


LOL!

----------


## Edward

"Bill? What did you see in Gennifer Flowers and Monica Lewinsky that you don't see in me?"

----------


## ladyliberty

Ethel: Now Fred! Please tell me you made it to the polls in time to vote for Ron Paul!

Fred: Of course I did! You didn't think I was out goofing around on an important day like today did ya?

----------


## Edward

Dave: Hello, HAL do you read me, HAL?
HAL: Affirmative, Dave, I read you.
Dave: Give me the absentee ballot, HAL.
HAL: I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that.
Dave: What's the problem?
HAL: I think you know what the problem is just as well as I do.
Dave: What are you talking about, HAL?
HAL: You're not part of the Revolution.
Dave: I don't know what you're talking about, HAL?
HAL: I know you and Frank are planning to vote for a neocon, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen.
Dave: Where the hell'd you get that idea, HAL?
HAL: Dave, you do not care that the Federal Reserve keeps weakening the dollar, you do not understand blowback, and your knowledge of the Constitution is severely lacking.
Dave: HAL, it's just a piece of paper.
HAL: Dave, this conversation can serve no purpose anymore. Goodbye.

----------


## B9vot3r

HAVE to chime in on some of these. dont know why i didnt join in sooner!





> Someone caption this, he looks ridiculous.


"OK Wait, wait. So this is... like a real... presidential debate?"
Alternate: "Well, I mean yeah i suppose i do like, you know...women"




"HAhahah Fred i hope your talking points dont stink as bad as your breath"




"you want me to... show you my Mormon underwear....?"




"psst. Mike.  Your baaaalllls are showing."


EDIT: sorry one more!



"Miiistaa Sparkle!"

----------


## ladyliberty

**

----------


## integrity

do you promise to Be a GOOD NEOCON???

----------


## integrity

look, a blimp!

was this done already?

----------


## Triton

> 


Bill discovers that there is, in fact, a place colder than Hil666lary's side of the bed.

----------


## Triton

The first truther on the moon begins to formulate his theory that life on earth is really taking place on a huge movie set.

----------


## Triton

If I make this "peace sign" will people donate to me, too so I can stop lending money to my campaign?

----------


## polomertz

> No comment - this photo speaks for itself....

----------


## ladyliberty

If Obama can get votes with Oprah, I can get votes with ... what was your name again?

----------


## ladyliberty

McCain has an psychic experience...

----------


## ladyliberty

Obama travels to Metropolis Illinois, vainly searching for the Kryptonite he needs to use against Ron Paul...

----------


## ladyliberty

Three Stooges From Arizona

Starring Sen. John McCain as Moe
Rep. Jeff Flake (R-AZ) as Curly
Larry, played by Jim Kolbe (R-AZ)
Authors of the Largest Guest-Worker Amnesy Bill in the History of Mankind



If you like this one you are gonna LOVE this site www.zazona.com/ShameH1B/JobDestructionHumor.htm

----------


## Edward

"You'll make a fine supper..."

----------


## hcbrand

"Rudy, stop making that Beavis and Butthead face!"

----------


## Edward

Thousands of Americans demonstrated outside the Chinese Consulate in New York this afternoon protesting a toy released just prior to Christmas with the likeness of President Bush.  Although the Chinese made toy contained no lead or small parts that could be ingested by children, the demonstrators felt that the toy deeply insulted Mr. Potato Head.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Obama:  "Experience? . . . uhhh . . . Hey!  Look!  I can do the chicken dance!"


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

"One hundred years? Good one, John."

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 



McCain:  " (Giggle)...98!...(giggle)...99!...(giggle)...OK!  100 years!  Now stop tickling me!"

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> "You'll make a fine supper..."



That one is email-worthy if you embed the Hillary caption.


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## PatriotG

> Wow, even the left side of Huckabee's face wants to get away from him.


LOL Friggin Awesome!

----------


## PatriotG

This is beautiful! Will it take out a blimp?

----------


## heath.whiteaker

Let's see what you guys say to this picture.

----------


## heath.whiteaker



----------


## Edward

[Bad taste. Sorry.]

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> Let's see what you guys say to this picture.


There are a few of these farther back.


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Freedom

> Let's see what you guys say to this picture.


Vote for me and this is the "stress position" that I would put all Islamo-Facists in until they renounce their evil ways.

- or -

This is how much my personal net worth has shrunk since I started to buy, er run for President.

- or - 

The negative side effects of taking Viagra.

----------


## Edward

> 


"Dear, God. I found this in my wife's dresser drawer, underneath her nightie. Why, why, why? I feel so inadequate."

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


"For our troops?  Single-shot?  With Microsoft operating system?  Only $537,000 per musket?  That sounds fair."



http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Montana Patriot

> 


After you are done paying my taxes there should be plenty off room for this

----------


## heath.whiteaker

i'm working on a good one...

----------


## heath.whiteaker

> After you are done paying my taxes there should be plenty off room for this


LMAO...  OH MAN..

----------


## Freedom

> Let's see what you guys say to this picture.


Little girl delivers stunning kick to Romney saying, "That's for leaving that poor dog on the roof of your car!"

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> Let's see what you guys say to this picture.



Romney:  "OOOF!  That's the third little girl who's punched me in the groin today."

Mother:  "Why did you do that, Suzie?"

Suzie:  "I's protectin' the Constitution, Mommy."

----------


## Edward

> After you are done paying my taxes there should be plenty off room for this


*lol* OMG... I can't breath!

----------


## heath.whiteaker



----------


## Edward



----------


## heath.whiteaker

> *lol* OMG... I can't breath!


and I was worried I should have taken his arm off his heart.

----------


## heath.whiteaker



----------


## Edward

> 


Fred: "Not a bad turnout tonight. What do you think, Sugar? Sugar?"
Jeri (thinking): "Mmmmmm.... mmmmmmm. That Carol Paul has one hot husband... and smart, too!"

----------


## Montana Patriot

> 


I'm sure I can find a way to fund my social programs

----------


## heath.whiteaker

> Fred: "Not a bad turnout tonight. What do you think, Sugar? Sugar?"
> Jeri (thinking): "Mmmmmm.... mmmmmmm. That Carol Paul has one hot husband... and smart, too!"


   good stuff.

----------


## Edward

> _"Jeezus Sam, who prescribes this stuff?! I'm flyin!"_


Still one of my favorites!

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> **


Is that really Gore?

----------


## Edward

> F*** you america


*lmao* Didn't catch this one first time 'round!

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


There are a few of these farther back.

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

> There are a few of these farther back.
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/


I've seen "Why can't I quit you?" farther back or in a different thread.

----------


## heath.whiteaker

1 For the Pink.... 2 for the stink.

----------


## Edward

Are you kidding me? Ron Paul supporters raised $6 million in one day? INCONCEIVABLE!"

----------


## Edward

Not really part of the caption contest, but I found this while trudging around for images. Hope I'm not the only one who gets it.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


From the Caption Contest archives:

Bush:  "Don't cry, John, I don't understand the internetz either."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

Doo Wop night at the Democratic convention came to crashing halt with the appearance of Sister Hillary and her Three Mules.

----------


## Edward

"Truthers? Not my cup of tea, but if you want to know what's nuts I'll tell you what's nuts. My wife, Hillary. She's nuts. Talking with a fake Southern accent, cackling in interviews, crying in others. Is this thing on?"

----------


## Edward

An angry mob of Ron Paul supporters chases Sean Hannity into a nearby hotel.

----------


## heath.whiteaker

> "Truthers? Not my cup of tea, but if you want to know what's nuts I'll tell you what's nuts. My wife, Hillary. She's nuts. Talking with a fake Southern accent, cackling in interviews, crying in others. Is this thing on?"


Dude is that Ray Ramano interviewing him?

----------


## B of R guy

> An angry mob of Ron Paul supporters chases Sean Hannity into a nearby hotel.


Ron Paul supporters leave country after McCain gets nomination.

----------


## B of R guy

[QUOTE=Edward;854727]What can you do with this one?

[/QUOTE

_Stop boys you are gettin' Bill all excited!!!_

----------


## heath.whiteaker

> 


No thanks I prefer women.... like the one over there.

----------


## Smiley Gladhands

Yeah, I've seen it myself..it's as big as that column over there.  But unlike Barrak, I have the experience necessary to get the job done. <cackles>

----------


## B of R guy

> Fred: "Not a bad turnout tonight. What do you think, Sugar? Sugar?"
> Jeri (thinking): "Mmmmmm.... mmmmmmm. That Carol Paul has one hot husband... and smart, too!"


Take a look boys, what da hell do I need the White House for?

----------


## Edward



----------


## heath.whiteaker

> 


we smoked that $#@!.... and I'm telling ya I felt like I was flying.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Obama:  "I think I just vomited a little."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## ladyliberty

I tell you what - there was some real hell to pay after Iowa - I had to have all of this furniture replaced, broke every ashtray in the entire room! That Hillary is one little spitfire when she gets riled! So do you have any plans for dinner tonight?

----------


## ladyliberty

And if I am not elected your President I swear I will have all of your taxes audited, your mortgages will be foreclosed and the CIA will follow you to the ends of the earth!

----------


## Goldwater Conservative

> 


Mitt: Gosh darn I'm so pretty, even when my mirror image is being reflected off Rudy's bald spot.

Fred: Dang that boy is pretty, even when his face is bouncing off ol' shiny top's head.




> 


Rudy: Hey John, read this note I wrote about Ron before Mr. Cooper catches us and we get in trouble!

Fred: Boy, what in tarnation are you smoking? Ain't nobody give Coop any respect.

Mitt: Yeah, even I ignore him when he tries to shut me up, and I've got a permanent record to think about.

----------


## heath.whiteaker



----------


## heath.whiteaker



----------


## heath.whiteaker



----------


## ladyliberty

Waiting for Rupert Murdoch to get Hannitized!

----------


## heath.whiteaker



----------


## heath.whiteaker



----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Hillary (to Bat Boys):  "Fly, my pretties!  Fly!"


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

The Ron Paul Revolution has 30 ft pole guy... Huck's army has this.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 



Thompson:  "OK, you boys stay like that with your bald spots at that angle and I'll see if I got cellphone reception now."

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

God damn it, George. How many times do I have to tell you to stop smoking that stuff on the helicopter?

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> God damn it, George. How many times do I have to tell you to stop smoking that stuff on the helicopter?


Laura:  "Fine, George.  Yes, We'll get you a nice big oblong balloon too.  Yes, yours can say "Ron Paul Revolution" too."

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

Sir, you'll see those girls better if you take the lens caps off.

----------


## Edward

Dan, don't worry about it. A few years from now everyone will have forgotten what a complete and utter idiot you are.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> Sir, you'll see those girls better if you take the lens caps off.


Bush:  "This domestic surveillance is hard work, hard work.  I hope old Mrs. Crabapple doesn't chase us out of her hedges again."

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> Dan, don't worry about it. A few years from now everyone will have forgotten what a complete and utter idiot you are.


Bush:  "So what country did they come up with so I can be a war president and be a shoe-in for '92."

Quayle:  "You're gonna love this one . . . ."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

Critics contend that Mitt Romney hasn't done enough to appeal to evangelical voters.

----------


## Edward



----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> Critics contend that Mitt Romney hasn't done enough to appeal to evangelical voters.



Romney:  "Look, I'm Lisa Simpson."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


McCain:  "Well, yeah, $9.99 at Wal-Mart, but I got this one from Haliburton, so $1,000.00 even, but it leaks."

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## burningfur

> An angry mob of Ron Paul supporters chases Sean Hannity into a nearby hotel.


Simply awesome.

----------


## Edward

Goldfinger: "I hear you've been spreading too much negativity around the Ron Paul Forums. Unfortunately, that tells me it is time to say 'adiós'."

Bond: "Do you expect me to talk?"

Goldfinger: "No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to just shut your yap and go away."

----------


## Edward

Mike: "You wanna piece of me you godless liberal-media-parroting pantywaist?"
John: "Yeah, I wanna piece of you, you inbred Armageddon-yearning hypocrite."

----------


## Madcat455

"Remember.... Service Guarantees Citizenship"

----------


## Edward

"It's not easy. It's not easy. I just couldn't do this if I didn't have such a hunger for power and prestige. *sniffle* You know, it's really, really difficult for me to take a firm stand on an issue and I just don't have any idea of what I'm going to do if I'm elected President."

----------


## Edward

While watching Shrek 2, Hillary Clinton was struck with an idea on how to capture votes in New Hampshire.

----------


## jasonjasonjason1

aa

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


"Because I'm the Fonz.  AYYYYYYY!"


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Edward

Frank Luntz circa 1970.

----------


## c0unterph0bia



----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## ladyliberty

Did you hear the one about the Mormon, the Transvestite, and the Preacher?

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

*Child:  "I pity you, fool."*


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

Fixed an image.

----------


## Edward

The Ron Paul Billionaire!

----------


## Edward

Ooops! Made a mistake...


THIS is the Ron Paul Billionaire.

----------


## Edward

One billionaire was left behind... and he is a Ron Paul supporter.

----------


## ladyliberty

THIS Ron Paul Billionaire is head of the meetup group on a small island somewhere in the Pacific Ocean...
... it's reported that he once paid a Ron Paul Forums member $1300 for her autographed copy of a Value's Voter Debate Booklet!

----------


## Edward

> THIS Ron Paul Billionaire is head of the meetup group on a small island somewhere in the Pacific Ocean...


Hmmm, I never thought that there could be more than one Ron Paul Billionaire. Better keep looking for more...

----------


## Pete

> The Ron Paul Billionaire!


Hahaha.  We'll ALL be billionaires if the Fed keeps it up.

----------


## ladyliberty

Elmer J. Fudd, Billionaire - he owns a mansion and a yacht... and he votes for Ron Paul!

----------


## ladyliberty

Don't forget to vote for Ron Paul for President and Granny Clampett for Possum Queen!

----------


## Edward

Hello, Mr. Paul? Yes, this is JD Clampett of California... formerly of Tennessee. I would like to contribute to your campaign. No, sir. I've never been canvassing before.

----------


## ladyliberty

Ron Paul Beverly Hills Meetup Group

----------


## Edward

Ron Paul Santa Monica Meetup Group

----------


## Edward

John McCain's daughter defends her fathers knowledge of economic issues:

"Well, obviously he would like to see more sunshine. But he, as President, as every other President, relies primarily on Secretary of Treasury, on his Council of Economic Advisors, on the head of that. He would rely on the circle that he has developed over many years of people like Jack Kemp, Phil Gramm, Warren Rudman, Pete Peterson, and the Concord Group. The he has a process of leadership that is sort of an inclusive one that he has developed a circle of acquaintances and people that are supporters and friends of his whom he have worked with for many, many years.

You remember back in 1982 when Phil Gramm Phil Gramm and Warren Rudman and Gramm-Latta and all of those people got the first real tax cuts done  the real first real restraints in taxes. He was there. You were there. And he relies on those people to a much larger degree than any quote formal organization, although the Secretary of Treasury is one of the key and important posts that he would have.

----------


## Edward

The Ron Paul Greenwich Village Meetup Group

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

Ron:  "I had to turn down the Clark Kent/Superman role to Chris Reeve because I'm too busy saving the world."

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> Frank Luntz circa 1970.


RE Frank Luntz circa 1970:

Little did Ron Paul realize that one friendly snowball would have such far-reaching repercussions.

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Child:  "I am so-o-o canvassing for Ron Paul as soon as I can get the heck out of here."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Child:  "Village, my a**!"


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Child:  "Hey, is that your hand in my Little Mermaid purse?"

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


McCain:  "Why can't I quit you?"

Bush:  "Why can't we quit Iraq?"


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## PatriotG



----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> 


Huckabee:  "Psst...Ron...the moderator isn't looking...move your notes over so I can see the answers."

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## TSOL

WTF.

----------


## UnitedWeStand

> Huckabee:  "Psst...Ron...the moderator isn't looking...move your notes over so I can see the answers."
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/


ROFL!!

----------


## filmgeek

when I saw this picture:





I immediately thought of this:

----------


## Ira Aten

> 




"...Hmmmm.  Now I know why Bill keeps trying to blow her chances with all those racist remarks.  I just snapped.  If she wins, Bill is going to have to quit dating!"

----------


## ladyliberty

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*
*It can't be! It can't be! How did Ron Paul get that many delegates?!?!?!?!?!?!*
*I want my mommy!*

----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## ladyliberty

Two of the newest members of Ron Paul's campaign staff - hired to track down the illegal  aliens among us!

----------


## ladyliberty

Ron Paul's newest campaign wagon!

----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## ladyliberty

Unbeknownst to Pres. and Barbara Bush, they are now standing in the midst of the latest 
Ron Paul Meetup Group number 007 - Secret Agents 4 Ron Paul!

----------


## ladyliberty

Bodyguards 4 Ron Paul Meetup Group

----------


## ladyliberty

Green Beret Special Forces armed with Constitutional Papers of 
Marquis and Reprisal to go after Al Qaeda! 
Also known as Ron Paul Meetup Group #2009!

----------


## ladyliberty

Throngs of Ron Paul Meetup members arrive in Washington DC 
by the busloads for revolutionmarch.com!!

----------


## ladyliberty

your turn to add a caption!

(make us some good McCain ones .....!)

----------


## heath.whiteaker

First Monkey.... If I hear my friends again I am going to go APE $#@! on him.

----------


## BuddyRey

> your turn to add a caption!
> 
> (make us some good McCain ones .....!)


McCain's reaction to the news of imminent financial collapse.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

McCain:  "Make sure you vote for someone who shares your values."


http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

> when I saw this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately thought of this:


Change the tie and it will be perfect.

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## ladyliberty

John McCain - Chimp or Chump? - If he refuses to listen to the Constitution, If he refuses to look at the Constitution, and if he refuses to speak about the Constitution - how can he be sworn in to Uphold the Constitution???

----------


## attackkatt

> "Last night was great."


Those little Asian Boys have such a nice tight Ass!!!!!

----------


## attackkatt

> your turn to add a caption!
> 
> (make us some good McCain ones .....!)


How a GOOD POW act's under questioning.

----------


## attackkatt

> Green Beret Special Forces armed with Constitutional Papers of 
> Marquis and Reprisal to go after Al Qaeda! 
> Also known as Ron Paul Meetup Group #2009!


We refuse to shave till RP is elected

----------


## attackkatt

> Bodyguards 4 Ron Paul Meetup Group


Just having a little practice  before we come get your guns

----------


## attackkatt

> Child:  "I am so-o-o canvassing for Ron Paul as soon as I can get the heck out of here."
> 
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/


Giiirl.. your ol man late on my chile supote.

----------


## attackkatt

> Child:  "Hey, is that your hand in my Little Mermaid purse?"
> 
> http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/


You best tell yo cracka ol man ta get dat supote check ta my ass

----------


## attackkatt

> Still one of my favorites!


Then I told Cruise........ I thought you ******s could act, stop $#@!in up

----------


## ladyliberty

> Then I told Cruise........ I thought you ******s could act, stop $#@!in up


??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????

----------


## ladyliberty

how many laws are this happy family breaking? how many can you spot?

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

Even Tee Ball children know enough to bench him.

Bush:  "Aw, c'mon, guys, I'm tired of guarding the Gatorade...and we're not even keeping score...I cross my heart I won't try to regime-change the other team again."

http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## Matt Collins

WOW. I only read through page 5 but I almost pissed myself I was laughing so hard at a few of these. Thanks for the entertainment.

----------


## hawks4ronpaul

Comrade Hillary (in her Chinese PLA military uniform):  "Where the Tibetans at?"






http://hawks4ronpaul.blogspot.com/

----------


## erin moore

Have at it



B-b-blimp?

----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## ladyliberty



----------


## Conza88

Epic bumpage.

----------


## cheapseats

> Have at it





*On the good ship lollipop. 
Its a sweet trip to a candy shop 
Where bon-bons play 
On the sunny beach of Peppermint Bay.*




*Lemonade stands everywhere. 
Crackerjack bands fill the air. 
And there you are 
Happy landing on a chocolate bar.
*

----------


## Fox McCloud



----------


## Mortikhi

you can caption all these at www.scriptstudios.com/cm - no photoshop necessary.

----------


## cheapseats

*The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.*

----------


## cheapseats



----------


## cheapseats



----------


## tajitj

bump, for most viewed thread in general politics

----------


## Anti Federalist

> bump, for most viewed thread in general politics


Nice resurrection bump

----------


## tajitj

> Nice resurrection bump


Was going to go with very first thread ever posted but decided to go with this one 

HIGH FIVE!

----------


## cheapseats

*
.
REMEMBER ME?
*
.

----------


## cheapseats

.

.
*got courage?*

----------


## cheapseats

*LIPSTICK ON PIGS*
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
*Niet! 
CHEST out, gut IN.
Like thees.
*

----------


## cheapseats

.
*WITH THREE, YOU GET HALF AN EGGROLL*

----------


## cheapseats

.
*Do not be fooled by my size.*

----------


## cheapseats

QUOTE=Edward
.


*See?  No strings, no Bill.  I stand alone.*.
.
.
.


*Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round.*.

----------


## ForLiberty-RonPaul

> .
> *Niet! 
> CHEST out, gut IN.
> Like thees.
> *


band ten hut!

----------


## cheapseats

QUOTE=Edward
.
.
.


*NEW WORLD ORDER ROSE PARADE*
.
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

.

.
*Is Neel Kashkari my illegitimate son?
What makes you ask?*.

----------


## cheapseats

.
.

.
.
*WE DESERVE A BREAK TODAY*
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
.
.
*POLITICAL MAKEOVER, INC.*.
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
.

..
.
*Bushland, Obamaville
SIX OF ONE, HALF A DOZEN OF THE OTHER*
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
.
.
*NAPOLEON COMPLEX*
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
.
.
.
*Western Civilization Hanging In The Balance*
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
.
.
*HEADS SHOULD ROLL*
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

.
.
.
.
*THIRD WORLD STEPS UP TO ECONOMIC STIMULUS PLATE
USA AWAITS ORDERS FOR GAZILLIONS OF CELL PHONES*
.
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

QUOTE=hawks4ronpaul
.
.

.
*You did NOT just call me Girlfriend.*
.
.

----------


## cheapseats

QUOTE=hawks4ronpaul
.
.
.
*Wigger, PLEASE.
*
.
.

----------


## Edward

Bringing it back for those who missed the good ol' days...



RP: "...and they call it a 'moneybomb'."

NG: "You're sh!##ing me, Ron. Six million dollars?"

----------


## Edward

Scheming to stop Ron Paul

----------

